# Expat community in Caen?



## morganeg

Hi! 

My boyfriend and I are moving to Caen in March after 5 years spent out of France (1 in London and 1 in Shanghai). We are both 30 and both architects.
We are happy to come back but we are thinking that we might miss speaking English! We were wondering if there is an expat community in Caen so we can meet people from different countries and share our expat experiences. 
Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## ChrisAussie

I dont know if there are expat groups in Caen as such. Your best bet is to check discussion groups on the internet ie. AngloINFO Normandy: Discussions Normandy, France

I live just outside Caen and would be glad to meet you once you have settled into Caen. I am from Australia and I have been living in France for 4 months.

Just let me know

All the best on you relocation

Chris


----------



## Bevdeforges

There is also an AVF in Caen that seems to have activities and resources for English speaking folks. Wander in there and offer to do some language exchanges, and you'll make friends in no time! avfcaen - AVF CAEN
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## morganeg

Thanks for your replies! 
We'll be happy to meet you Chris! I'll contact you when we'll be there.

Thanks Bev for the link, I'll check this!


----------



## moggyb

I don't know if you are still on this site
but I live just outside Caen


----------



## amirdu14

Hello, I'm a french teen in Caen and I look forward to meet english spoken people in Caen and near. Contact me if you're interested.


----------



## AndrewHFR

Hi,

We moved to Caen almost two years ago, if any English speakers want to chat or meet up any time just send us a message. My French is still basic so I need to Improve on it however my wife and kids a fluent in both languages.

Send us a PM if you are interested in meeting up for a chat any time.

Andrew & Aline


----------



## gali

*Looking for English speaking Expats in Caen*

Hi there,

Glad to see this thread and I'm wondering if anyone still living in or near Caen wants to meet up for coffee.

I'm an expat in Caen, originally from the US, and excited to meet some English speaking people.

I just signed up for this site, so I am still learning to see if I can message people directly, but feel free to send me a message here.

Thanks,

Gail


----------



## AndrewHFR

Aline and I are still living in Caen. I am British and Aline is French. If you want to meet up in town anytime for a coffee etc just feel free to let us know.

Andrew & Aline


----------



## Bevdeforges

You need to make a few more posts (legit posts, please - not just space fillers) to have access to the PM (private message) system here.

But, you may want to look into an organization called AVF in Caen. It's a general newcomers association, but they normally have activities for English speakers, and it's a great place to meet French people who want to practice their English with a native speaker. Caen - AVF - Accueil des Villes Françaises
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mika14

*Back from long expatriation*

Hi,

Back to Normandie and trying to settle in Caen after many years of expatriation in UK, Asia and middle east. I miss speaking english and having friends from different parts of the world. 
I'd love to meet up for chat, coffees or other activities with expats in the region.

Mikael.


----------



## jonathan.ktorza

mika14 said:


> *Back from long expatriation* Hi, Back to Normandie and trying to settle in Caen after many years of expatriation in UK, Asia and middle east. I miss speaking english and having friends from different parts of the world. I'd love to meet up for chat, coffees or other activities with expats in the region. Mikael.


 Hi, If you're still looking to meet people in Caen, I've lived abroad for a few years and miss speaking English daily as well, even though I'm french. I'd be glad to have a drink or whatever if any expat feels like it! Cheers.


----------

